# Why people hate Panerai's. ( I mean, some people )



## diogo 2828 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi there,

I'd like get a feeling from Panerai Lovers and haters, why some people hate Panerai's so much. Why are they considered just trend watches. 

:think:


----------



## justinsyndicate (Aug 16, 2012)

Great looking on the whole. I was disappointed that my brand new 112 had the same mov't in it as a $600 Victorinox. Too much glass top and bottom to be a serious tool watch IMO.


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

justinsyndicate said:


> Great looking on the whole. I was disappointed that my brand new 112 had the same mov't in it as a $600 Victorinox. Too much glass top and bottom to be a serious tool watch IMO.


why is that disappointing? A lot of very expensive watches use (or used) ETA movements. 
why would you use a $4000 watch as a tool watch? Although it is probably heavy enough to bang in a few nails.


----------



## cameron202105 (May 23, 2012)

I personally love how big the exhibition back is. I think it gives you a great view of the movement. As far as it not being to much of a "serious tool watch" I guess I would not treat any watch with a 5000+ price tag as a true tool watch.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

I don't see Pam as a fashion/trend watch,I see it as a simple watch with simple movement (after all it was designed for military use)
Of course some may not like the way it looks,people have different taste,otherwise the world will be a boring place if everyone wears a rolex sub..


----------



## dlhussain (Mar 12, 2012)

I love panerais! Great Italian design. The eta models are relatively cheap so not a big problem and are similar priced to other eta powered big brand watches.


----------



## TimeWontLetMeGo (May 1, 2012)

justinsyndicate said:


> Great looking on the whole. I was disappointed that my brand new 112 had the same mov't in it as a $600 Victorinox. Too much glass top and bottom to be a serious tool watch IMO.


You sure it was the same? My VSA Airboss uses a Standard grade ETA2824-2. My Speedmaster uses a Chronometer grade 7750. I am guessing a Panerai doesn't use standard grade anything. That's gotta be worth something to you.

Was poking around Youtube the other day and came across an IWC review that had a comment to the effect of "Maybe someday IWC will be completely rid of ETA movements". Thought that was a rather douchey thing to say. Kobold builds $6,000 watches that use ETA movements. They insist on it. ETAs are robust, durable, reliable, accurate, long lived, easy to repair, easy to maintain, parts are readily available. That's what Kobold was striving for in their watches. Durable, reliable movements of known good quality. I am very happy with both of my mechanicals, knowing that they have dead reliable, well built movements by ETA in them (although technically the 7750 is a Valjoux design). I am in no way trying to slight or offend anyone, just trying to show a different way to look at it.

Never heard anyone say they weren't going to buy a Cadillac because it had a GM engine in it. The CTS performance sedan uses the exact same engine as my wife's soccer bus Acadia. I wonder how CTS owners feel about that?

FYI, I don't like Panerai because I think they are ugly.


----------



## justinsyndicate (Aug 16, 2012)

houndoggie said:


> why is that disappointing? A lot of very expensive watches use (or used) ETA movements.
> why would you use a $4000 watch as a tool watch? Although it is probably heavy enough to bang in a few nails.


Let me know where you are finding new 112s for 4000 I will by them all. And how much do you say one can spend on a tool watch? I don't think you can answer that for anyone but yourself. With regards to ETAs in Panerai; it's fine, they're "great" movements I'm sure. Seeing the same movement in a Victorinox irked me so I boxed it up and traded it for a Sea Dweller within 24 hours. Talk about a watch as hard as nails...


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

justinsyndicate said:


> Let me know where you are finding new 112s for 4000 I will by them all. And how much do you say one can spend on a tool watch? I don't think you can answer that for anyone but yourself. With regards to ETAs in Panerai; it's fine, they're "great" movements I'm sure. Seeing the same movement in a Victorinox irked me so I boxed it up and traded it for a Sea Dweller within 24 hours. Talk about a watch as hard as nails...


Interesting.....did you not know what type of movement it had before you paid for it??


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

diogo 2828 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'd like get a feeling from Panerai Lovers and haters, why some people hate Panerai's so much. Why are they considered just trend watches.
> 
> :think:


This seems like a loaded question designed to stir up some controversy. Heres the deal....You will never find a watch brand that everyone likes. Its an expensive luxury item that is very much subject to personal taste. Nothing more, nothing less, just personal taste.


----------



## justinsyndicate (Aug 16, 2012)

Watch_guy said:


> Interesting.....did you not know what type of movement it had before you paid for it??


No, I walked into an AD not knowing a thing about Panerai. Saw a placard about the in-house 3000/9000 movements and thought it applied to all of them. Wasn't intending to buy but I fell in love with the 112. Learned of the ETA exception after a few days of research, or rabbit-hunting as it were.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

I like the domed crystal on them. Aside from that not on my hitlist.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

I think they have an iconic design thing going even though they are mostly all the same. There's like one main design idea in there but it's a nice one so they make a zillion variations of the same thing. I like it and I own several models... That said it is interesting that Panerai is the one watch brand where almost all of the watches in my collection have something wrong with them. My 088 is in for a bad crown right now, my 251 has a tiny chip in the edge of the crystal, my 196 runs fine but has a subdial hand out of alignment and my 024 has a lot of play in the bezel. The PAMs in my stable aren't getting quite as much wrist time these days as they used to...


----------



## houndoggie (Nov 3, 2008)

justinsyndicate said:


> Let me know where you are finding new 112s for 4000 I will by them all. And how much do you say one can spend on a tool watch? I don't think you can answer that for anyone but yourself. With regards to ETAs in Panerai; it's fine, they're "great" movements I'm sure. Seeing the same movement in a Victorinox irked me so I boxed it up and traded it for a Sea Dweller within 24 hours. Talk about a watch as hard as nails...


I buy my watches used:

Panerai - WatchRecon


----------



## justinsyndicate (Aug 16, 2012)

Buffet pickins alright


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd just like to see them sell for quite a bit less money as they are mostly made by machine with very little hand-work. Other than that I really like them.

Josh


----------



## enzo panuccio (Jul 14, 2009)

justinsyndicate said:


> No, I walked into an AD not knowing a thing about Panerai. Saw a placard about the in-house 3000/9000 movements and thought it applied to all of them. Wasn't intending to buy but I fell in love with the 112. Learned of the ETA exception after a few days of research, or rabbit-hunting as it were.


Very foolish on two accounts...

1. spending $5500-$6000 on a watch the first hour you come across it and know not even the basics about

2. judging a marque because they use ETA movements

Panerai offers ETA, other high profile movements (JLC, Angelus) and in-house movements. You cannot do more than that can you?
Something for everyone is it not? as some people rather their Pam has an ETA movement whilst other prefer in-house.

If you did even one nights research this is the first thing you would have discovered and as such could have bought yourself a 312 for just a little more money over the 112!

_roger_


----------



## justinsyndicate (Aug 16, 2012)

Who are you to say what I do with my money is foolish? That is, unless you're picking my pockets right now.

I saw the watch, liked it, and bought it on the spot. What you might call ballin' (I kid). I didn't care for it in the end so I traded it straight across for a 16600 Sea Dweller. Not exactly grounds to go calling someone a fool, that's getting downright personal.


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

This thread has the potential to be as entertaining as watching midget wrestling. Carry on..


----------



## zonk (Aug 16, 2011)

TimeWontLetMeGo said:


> You sure it was the same? My VSA Airboss uses a Standard grade ETA2824-2. My Speedmaster uses a Chronometer grade 7750. I am guessing a Panerai doesn't use standard grade anything. That's gotta be worth something to you.
> 
> Was poking around Youtube the other day and came across an IWC review that had a comment to the effect of "Maybe someday IWC will be completely rid of ETA movements". Thought that was a rather douchey thing to say. Kobold builds $6,000 watches that use ETA movements. They insist on it. ETAs are robust, durable, reliable, accurate, long lived, easy to repair, easy to maintain, parts are readily available. That's what Kobold was striving for in their watches. Durable, reliable movements of known good quality. I am very happy with both of my mechanicals, knowing that they have dead reliable, well built movements by ETA in them (although technically the 7750 is a Valjoux design). I am in no way trying to slight or offend anyone, just trying to show a different way to look at it.
> 
> ...


The man was just saying that for the basic Paneri they use the same movement as the Victorinox for the fraction of the price . For the amount of the money you pay you would expect in house movement and all . I like the watch and the design but can not justify spending so much money for it . My Mach Airboss has got the same movement and military rugged look for 1/10 of the price of a Paneri.


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

StiloTime said:


> This thread has the potential to be as entertaining as watching midget wrestling. Carry on..


All we need is Jell-o. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

diogo 2828 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'd like get a feeling from Panerai Lovers and haters, why some people hate Panerai's so much. Why are they considered just trend watches.
> 
> :think:


No hate. Nothing to do with trendiness. Here's why I'll never spend a penny on one . . . Panerai 318 movement controversy.

Numerous brands are guilty of odorous practices. But nothing that blatant. You don't treat your very loyal customer base in such a manner. Only when they weren't able to get away with it, did they offer to correct the issue. Shouldn't have needed correcting if Panerai had done right by its customers in the first place.


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

I dont like the diameter..to big for me


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

zonk said:


> The man was just saying that for the basic Paneri they use the same movement as the Victorinox for the fraction of the price . For the amount of the money you pay you would expect in house movement and all . I like the watch and the design but can not justify spending so much money for it . My Mach Airboss has got the same movement and military rugged look for 1/10 of the price of a Paneri.


Okey dokey:-s...not sure what a Mach Airboss is, but if it scratches the itch, thats great.


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I am trying not to get too caught up in this thread, but I have a couple things to add.

1) I am really amazed how many people that do not like Panerai have posted in such a short time. Its not that I am surprised they dont like the brand, I actually think Panerai appeals to a smaller audience than most brands. What surprises me is how many non fans are on the Panerai forum :-s. I completely understand your dislike of the brand, but isnt it boring to peruse a forum for watches that dont interest you? 

2) the movement thing gets very tiring...first of all ETA is an extremely high quality, reliable and easy to service mechanical movement manufacture. Second, Why do people automatically think "in house" is sooo good? the sum of the parts of most non-complicated "in house" movements are no more valuable than a high grade ETA, and much more difficult to service, so who cares? I understand if you want some grand complication, but for a basic watch, what is the difference?
Lastly, when you buy a watch, you are buying more than a movement....you are buying in to a brand...the case design and finish, the service, the history, the exclusivity, etc. the " my $400 watch has the same movement" responses get old. Keep telling yourself that....I used to think that way to some degree also, but was just trying to convince myself.

I completely respect everyones opinion, but I bet you dont find many Panerai owners on the "insert affordable watch brand here" forum trying to convince people that there watches are no good.


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

Back when I first got into WUS and watches in general I always saw information on the Panerai's and how much they were loved. I never understood why and just figured that as I learned more I would understand someday.
A few years later, I still find them hideous. Maybe someday hasn't arrived yet for me.
That of course is how people's tastes work though. What one person finds horrifying, another would trade everything for.
To each their own.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Maybe the title of this thread should be changed to 'Why do people who hate Panerais follow the Panerai forum?'


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

logan2z said:


> I find it kind of strange that there are a bunch of respondents in this thread who claim they don't like Panerais (even using the terms 'ugly', and 'hideous') yet they follow the Panerai forum. What am I missing?


THank you|> Precisely what I said two posts above....very strange isnt it?


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

logan2z said:


> Maybe the title of this thread should be changed to 'Why do people who hate Panerais follow the Panerai forum?'


"Most recent posts"

Will


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Watch_guy said:


> I am trying not to get too caught up in this thread, but I have a couple things to add.
> 
> 1) I am really amazed how many people that do not like Panerai have posted in such a short time. Its not that I am surprised they dont like the brand, I actually think Panerai appeals to a smaller audience than most brands. What surprises me is how many non fans are on the Panerai forum :-s. I completely understand your dislike of the brand, but isnt it boring to peruse a forum for watches that dont interest you?
> 
> ...


Very well said...


----------



## TimeWontLetMeGo (May 1, 2012)

Will_f said:


> "Most recent posts"
> 
> Will


What he said. How many now have posted basically the same comment of panerai haters following a panerai forum. Are you all blissfully unaware of the "recent posts" link at the top of you screen? The title caught my interest and the early ETA comment caused me post. I'm not "following the board". I don't care for glycine all that much either but commented on another thread concerning one. Just makin conversation since both panerai and glycine are watch brands, and I like watches.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

TimeWontLetMeGo said:


> What he said. How many now have posted basically the same comment of panerai haters following a panerai forum. Are you all blissfully unaware of the "recent posts" link at the top of you screen? The title caught my interest and the early ETA comment caused me post. I'm not "following the board". I don't care for glycine all that much either but commented on another thread concerning one. Just makin conversation since both panerai and glycine are watch brands, and I like watches.


For the benefit of 'Will_f' and 'TimeWontLetMeGo', some of us follow WUS on a mobile device and not all features of the main site are available in WUS's mobile theme. The 'recent posts' link is one of them (unless I'm missing it). Anyway, apologies for missing the earlier post that expressed a similar sentiment. Still find it weird though :-s


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

logan2z said:


> For the benefit of 'Will_f' and 'TimeWontLetMeGo', some of us follow WUS on a mobile device and not all features of the main site are available in WUS's mobile theme. The 'recent posts' link is one of them (unless I'm missing it). Anyway, apologies for missing the earlier post that expressed a similar sentiment. Still find it weird though :-s


I also use a mobile device. Check out Tapatalk- much less bandwidth than your browser. Tapatalk also provides access to recent posts. I cruise it fairly often to lean about watches I wouldn't normally come across.

For the record, I don't have anything against Panerais though they don't appeal to me.


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

TimeWontLetMeGo said:


> What he said. How many now have posted basically the same comment of panerai haters following a panerai forum. Are you all blissfully unaware of the "recent posts" link at the top of you screen? The title caught my interest and the early ETA comment caused me post. I'm not "following the board". I don't care for glycine all that much either but commented on another thread concerning one. Just makin conversation since both panerai and glycine are watch brands, and I like watches.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


I actually was unaware. I dont come here for casula, generic, conversation. I actually come to discuss watches that I like....to each their own. Still doesnt seem fun to me, but thats okay..,


----------



## Levelman (Oct 6, 2012)

I almost exclusively read WUS using Tapatalk and the "Recent Posts" option. 
A). It's an easy way to see what's going on site-wide. 
B). I've discovered a lot of brands and models I never knew existed - which I would not have if I only perused one or two forum sections. 
C). Most importantly, many if us just love watches in general - not just a brand or two. 

As for Panerai, I like them just fine. I don't, however, see the value matching their pricing structure. 

And I still don't really understand how they have 897.3 different models which all look like the same 4 or 5 watches. I mean, if you look at a basic Rolex DateJust with a fluted bezel, and another with a smooth bezel, they are both still a DateJust. But if you take a basic Panerai and simply change from a polished bezel to a brushed bezel, then you have an entirely different model at a drastically different price. At least that's what I see in the Panerai Boutique. 

It's confusing as hell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWontLetMeGo (May 1, 2012)

I come here for casual conversation about watches. All watches. I don't care for panerai, but that is actually what the OP was looking for. Reasons people hate them. I wouldn't go so far as to say I hate them, they are just not my thing visually. The title of the thread is actually calling out to people that don't like them. To me, it's odd that people who like panerai would post in this topic. 

I love this site as I only have one person to talk watches with. My wife's uncle. He happens to be a Geneva trained watchmaker but he lives 5 hrs away so all of our conversations are a couple sentences over email. I need an outlet. 

Who knows, if all you fans would post pics and point out the beauty of your brand maybe some of us heathens would see the light... Cause I would never cruise the panerai forum to look at all those ugly things 


Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Watch_guy said:


> This seems like a loaded question designed to stir up some controversy. Heres the deal....You will never find a watch brand that everyone likes. Its an expensive luxury item that is very much subject to personal taste. Nothing more, nothing less, just personal taste.


Nothing more to say than this.


----------



## diogo 2828 (Jan 1, 2011)

The thread is basically to understand the issues and problems that people have with panerais. 
Reliability issues, either in house movements and modified ones. Anything that detracts from wanting to buy onee. Aesthetically I don't really care, besides the size, if you re not 2m tall, cause the nice ones are 44mm and bigger....


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

diogo 2828 said:


> The thread is basically to understand the issues and problems that people have with panerais.
> Reliability issues, either in house movements and modified ones. Anything that detracts from wanting to buy one...


I have a long , well thought through, list of thing I don't like about Panerai, but honestly after 5 or so years and a dozen of watches from similar price range, PAMs are only ones that get wrist time, ok with an occasional Anonimo thrown in for sake of diversification. All of this is way too subjective, a lot of driven by what you consider reasonable, beautiful, priced attractively etc etc etc , so no point scouting around for other people's thought on this, really. Buy one if you like them, get the best out of the range you can afford, wear it a while and in the end, if you suddenly decide you are going to jump the ship and join the haters crowd, Panerai pieces are easily sellable and you won't lose a leg offloading one...mark it down to experience and go and get yourself one of those Omega bond watches or whatever else. It's not like you are getting a divorce from your wife, there is a life after Panerai just be prepared that you might all of sudden have a desire to wear one again some years after you parted ways with the brand. From all I know, they are addictive.


----------



## diogo 2828 (Jan 1, 2011)

korneevy said:


> I have a long , well thought through, list of thing I don't like about Panerai, but honestly after 5 or so years and a dozen of watches from similar price range, PAMs are only ones that get wrist time, ok with an occasional Anonimo thrown in for sake of diversification. All of this is way too subjective, a lot of driven by what you consider reasonable, beautiful, priced attractively etc etc etc , so no point scouting around for other people's thought on this, really. Buy one if you like them, get the best out of the range you can afford, wear it a while and in the end, if you suddenly decide you are going to jump the ship and join the haters crowd, Panerai pieces are easily sellable and you won't lose a leg offloading one...mark it down to experience and go and get yourself one of those Omega bond watches or whatever else. It's not like you are getting a divorce from your wife, there is a life after Panerai just be prepared that you might all of sudden have a desire to wear one again some years after you parted ways with the brand. From all I know, they are addictive.


Yeah, my feelling exactly. 
I like Panerai's because they are understated, low key, non flashy ( mainly the PAM25) , diferent looking watches. 
I like Omega, and I love the Speedmaster Pro I have, but I recently changed the strap to get a diferent look for the watch so that it doesn't look like another speedmaster out there.


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

My Breitling has a slightly modified 7750. My Omega houses a modified 2892-2, same one in my B&R. My Pam 000 uses a Soprod decorated 6497. Funny enough, both my Steinhart's use a 2892 and a 6498 respectively, and both my Steinhart's are well under $1000 watches. 

Here's the kicker, I've spent enough time posting and lurking on the Breitling, Omega and the B&R forums and I've yet to see a thread, even a single post on any of those respective forums on the fact that some watch manufacturers use 7750's, 2892's and 6497's on sub $1000 watches. Does that mean that my Breitling, Omega and B&R are somewhat inferior to brands that only use in house movements? Of course not! It's silly to even think that! Why would they be inferior? 


So if there's no hating on Breitling, Omega and B&R for their use of ETA movements (and last time I checked, none of those watches started under $3000), why hate on Panerai for doing the same??


----------



## justinsyndicate (Aug 16, 2012)

In a watch of Panerai's pedigree, I'd just want to see actual watchmaking across the brand. Not simply case making. Perhaps pedigree in this case is artificial. 

In any event, it was a Breitling Colt Ocean that even got me started in watches. The build quality of the case astounded me though I was oblivious to the movement altogether.


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

Don Enzo said it best; "those cry babies pee their pants when they see our Mod Dep buckles and our crown guards".


----------



## enzo panuccio (Jul 14, 2009)

justinsyndicate said:


> No, I walked into an AD not knowing a thing about Panerai. Saw a placard about the in-house 3000/9000 movements and thought it applied to all of them. Wasn't intending to buy but I fell in love with the 112. Learned of the ETA exception after a few days of research, or rabbit-hunting as it were.





justinsyndicate said:


> In a watch of Panerai's pedigree, I'd just want to see actual watchmaking across the brand. Not simply case making. Perhaps pedigree in this case is artificial.
> 
> In any event, it was a Breitling Colt Ocean that even got me started in watches. The build quality of the case astounded me though I was oblivious to the movement altogether.


:-s ...but Panerai offer this. Half their range have in-house movements. You just chose the wrong model because you you didn't put a minutes research into your purchase. You cannot blame Panerai for your silly mistake, surely? 
You shopped a $6000 watch like a girl buying a pair of designer shoes.
You walked into a shop, noticed a placard and said " I might get me some of that !" ..you said it yourself.
I mean, who does that?
-You could have researched it for 5 minutes to find out it had an ETA movement.
-You could have asked the sales staff " Does this watch have an in-house movement? "
or :-(
-You could have turned the watch over and looked through the glass case back and straight away seen it had an ETA.
(you would hope any person buying a $6000 watch can at the least recognize an ETA for GS!)
Your impulsive mistake.
You shopped it like a girl, now take it like a girl! :-d

_roger_.

_Panerai 312 / mf 1942...................Antony Hegarty 2012 Melbourne.....Potts Point Sydney........Peroni bar......South Yarra Melbourne_........_illy Venexia_


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

enzo panuccio said:


> :-s ...but Panerai offer this. Half their range have in-house movements. You just chose the wrong model because you you didn't put a minutes research into your purchase. You cannot blame Panerai for your silly mistake, surely?
> You shopped a $6000 watch like a girl buying a pair of designer shoes.
> You walked into a shop, noticed a placard and said " I might get me some of that !" ..you said it yourself.
> I mean, who does that?
> ...


Booyah!!


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

The only thing I hate about Panerai, is the prices and price increase. I understand that in-house movements are the trend and most likely they will take over, but I just don't believe Panerai should increase the prices for ALL their watches.


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

Peter Atwood said:


> I think they have an iconic design thing going even though they are mostly all the same. There's like one main design idea in there but it's a nice one so they make a zillion variations of the same thing. I like it and I own several models... That said it is interesting that Panerai is the one watch brand where almost all of the watches in my collection have something wrong with them. My 088 is in for a bad crown right now, my 251 has a tiny chip in the edge of the crystal, my 196 runs fine but has a subdial hand out of alignment and my 024 has a lot of play in the bezel. The PAMs in my stable aren't getting quite as much wrist time these days as they used to...


That's sad. Seems like Pam is a miss or hit with more hit of damage than none.


----------



## moming (Jul 30, 2008)

I have something to say about price increases. Of course price increase suxks when you want to buy a new watch. But for some people, if the watch keeps increasing in price, it means their old watch will keep value better or maybe even worth more. Like Rolex's. Not that I like this or prefer Rolex's. But a lot of people do buy Rolex because they mostly maintain or increase in price over time


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

moming said:


> I have something to say about price increases. Of course price increase suxks when you want to buy a new watch. But for some people, if the watch keeps increasing in price, it means their old watch will keep value better or maybe even worth more. Like Rolex's. Not that I like this or prefer Rolex's. But a lot of people do buy Rolex because they mostly maintain or increase in price over time


Increase over time? Very few watches have actually done that to a remotely significant degree, even Rolex timepieces. It's been said many times on these boards before . . . watches make for terrible investments. And it's true. The average person might buy a Rolex with the mistaken belief it'll go up in value. But mainly the average Rolex owner buys one to show off to others. To show that he's a financial success. It would be weird and low-brow for an individual to walk around with his bank book in hand, held out in front of him, in order to impress everyone he passes on the street. But it's considered perfectly fine to wear a shiny Rolex on one's wrist that catches the light so others notice it, and the wearer. They're status symbols.

Want to wear something on your wrist that is guaranteed to significantly increase in value? . . . Buy a heavy, solid gold bracelet.


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

moming said:


> I have something to say about price increases. Of course price increase suxks when you want to buy a new watch. But for some people, if the watch keeps increasing in price, it means their old watch will keep value better or maybe even worth more. Like Rolex's. Not that I like this or prefer Rolex's. But a lot of people do buy Rolex because they mostly maintain or increase in price over time


That is not always true...you need to do more research.


----------



## justinsyndicate (Aug 16, 2012)

enzo panuccio said:


> :-s ...but Panerai offer this. Half their range have in-house movements. You just chose the wrong model because you you didn't put a minutes research into your purchase. You cannot blame Panerai for your silly mistake, surely?
> You shopped a $6000 watch like a girl buying a pair of designer shoes.
> You walked into a shop, noticed a placard and said " I might get me some of that !" ..you said it yourself.
> I mean, who does that?
> ...


Cool story bro


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

This thread has been reported to the moderators. Check the rule below -

2. Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language.

It's a thread on the edge, I would say. Please keep it from tipping into closure.

Thanks.


----------



## HarrisonK (Jun 14, 2012)

I've been asking myself this a lot also. I think Panerai's are a love/hate watch. I know that term is overused but I've never met someone who thinks PAMs are "okay". Its either "they are amazing" or "why would you waste your money on that piece of garbage?"


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Based on the replies to this thread, it sounds like folks either dislike the aesthetics or Panerai's designs, or they are misinformed about the brand.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

tribe125 said:


> This thread has been reported to the moderators. Check the rule below -
> 
> 2. Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language.
> 
> ...


I can't agree more with the bolded portion above. Keep it civil, fellas. We don't want to have to lock it up.

Some people like Panerai, some people don't. No one can be right or wrong when it comes to personal tastes - it is what it is.


----------



## moming (Jul 30, 2008)

certainly not all rolex will increase or even maintain price over time. but if someone who not know much about watches ans is looking for a timepiece that would hold, increase or at least not drastically drop in value , a rolex is still a safe bet. and btw on this matter, Panerais are not bad either


----------



## rybst (Nov 3, 2010)

Panerai-jealousy...LOL
To each their own i guess.
Like or loath it.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

*Yaaaaaaawn.*



handwound said:


> ...We don't want to have to lock it up...


Please do us the favor. This is like the third such post I've seen around the 'Net - always posting the "hate" question in the Panerai subforum... o| *OP*, Take it to the general forum, if you must...


----------



## MYK (Dec 22, 2008)

I love them!

Reasons to hate:

ETA, size and strap addiction!


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think ETA should be a reason to hate Panerai. I think ETA made Panerai into what it is today. Before Panerai developed in-house mechanism ETA was THE movement company Panerai turned to with extremely well built and reliable products. In the future it will be a lot easier and a lot cheaper to service any ETA based Panerai than any of the new inhouse PAM's.

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kprzybyl (May 4, 2012)

Panerai seems to be a very polarizing brand on par with Omega and Rolex, just look at some of the arguments that erupt on this forum about these brands.
I seem to hear the same arguments as to why people dislike "hate" Panerai and why they think Panerai will not have much of a future.


They are overpriced casers (ETA movements)
All the models look the same
Too big
Ugly

I think the people with these opinions are uneducated about the brand, except the ones who think they are ugly since that is completely subjective.

As was said before only about half of Panerai watches have ETA movements, the others contain one of their 14 different varieties of in-house movements.

Panerai has made models in the past at 40mm and has a few new models at 42mm. I don't think people realize the different sizes of the watches and just assume they are all 47mm and over. The new 42mm Radomir is beautiful and even thinner than previous models due to the thinner in-house movement.

One thing I do hear that irks me is when people voice their opinions that Panerai will not last (trend watch) due to their size and lack off differentiation of styles. I don't know why people feel Panerai is incapable of making smaller watches (which they already have started doing) and different models. The Radomir and Luminor are their traditional watches and the Submersible is a newer style for the brand. I am sure Panerai can develop other cases and styles in the future but it seems they are selling just fine right now as is. And if it aint broke&#8230;


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Regarding the models,there are actually other models that are only available as an SE such as 47 mm luminor 1950 (127,217,368),radiomir 1940 (399),egiziano 60 mm (341),mare nostrum,even there is a prototype model with double CG being posted in another forum

Also,if you're not a Pam connoisseour(did I spell it right?),you won't be able to spot the difference between one model and another,just today I had 2 clients in my office wearing 190 on their wrist..at first I thought those are either 210 or 183..

Regarding the ETA,Pam was designed as a diving tool for the army,they need the movement that is reliable and cheap to service,hence the decision to use unitas back in those days,and up until now,it is still used in some models in historical and contemporary lines
I still see it as a positive point,you don't need to send your watch to Pam/Richemont for service and regulation

Other than ETA and in house,I recall Pam have also used Zenith,JLC,Angelus,Rolex movements in the past

As for being subjective,I'm not going to try to convince anyone that Pam watches are beautiful,same thing as the fact that I've tried Omega PO and Speedy several times before but never actually pull the trigger because the watches never actually speak to me..

My biggest peeve with Pam is their diver image,but ironically,they don't have any high WR watch in the current line up (standard submersible have 300 m WR rating,compare it with Omega PO with 600 m or Sinn U1 with 1000m..)


----------



## rybst (Nov 3, 2010)

Synequano - i think depth rating is a lot like kilowatt rating on a car. You never really use all the kWs available do you? Same like depth rating. If we were to dive to the depths of 1000m, we would be crushed, let alone the watch. I guess as long as it can do scuba diving which most of us can possibly hope to do with it (but not me), then the rest is really gravy. You could easily swim with a watch rating of 100m.
Just me o.o2 cents


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Synequano said:


> I had 2 clients in my office wearing 190 on their wrist..at first I thought those are either 210 or 183..


Please hand in your Panerai Club membership card. As a 190 owner I'm deeply offended by this


----------



## robisan (Nov 25, 2012)

It could be because every Panerai model they produce is "limited". Then there is OORs, Shadows, Prototypes. Anyhow, you can't please everybody, there will always be a hater.


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sucks to see so much hate. Panerai is known for the community of owners and it's one of the things that first attracted me to the brand. My first is on order and when it arrives, I'll wear that too big, eta movement, low water resistance, overly expensive watch with great pride!


----------



## cjs5 (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm telling you that the flexibility with the ease of finding awesome after-market bands and the simplicity of changing them got me hooked on Panerai. You can change the look so quickly it's like having multiple watches and that for me has value. Also,my 312 has been super reliable and reasonably priced for the quality vis a vis Omega, Rolex and Iwc I also own.


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

\


----------



## tle (Feb 10, 2015)

people hate it because they cant accept the fact that PAM is an expensive and quality watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

